# Dressage whip length?



## JoJo_ (20 July 2011)

I've just received my new dressage whip and it seems really long.. Its 47"/120cm. What is the usual length and what is the limit? I think it might be a bit too long for me. My horse is 15.2hh and quite compact. I only need it to back up my leg occasionally and with this long whip i'd probably be tickling his tail!


----------



## OneInAMillion (20 July 2011)

Mine's longer than that  As far as I can tell whip can be any length as long as it doesn't interfer with other riders (damn! can't use the lungeing whip again   ) The only time you may have a problem is PC they are very picky!


----------



## Britestar (20 July 2011)

At RC the maximum length is 110cm, so your new one is too long I'm afraid.

At BD there is no max length specified.


----------



## star (20 July 2011)

mine's 138cm!  got measured at RC comp the other week.  i now have a chopped down old one for RC and keep my nice one for anything else.


----------



## JoJo_ (21 July 2011)

Oh damn. I've just qualified for BRC Nationals dressage so wont be able to use the new whip there! I think i'm going to have to look for a shorter one. On Derby House the only length is 120cm.


----------

